# Lesnar vs. Carwin



## Makalakumu (Jul 3, 2010)

Thoughts on this match up?  If I can, I'll post video in a few days.


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh man, this is, IMO, going to be a good one.  Carwin has more fights, and wins, according to Sherdog.  Both are pretty evenly matched as far as height/weight go.  I'll go with Carwin.  Sadly, I'm working tonight, so I'll have to wait for the spoilers for the decision.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 3, 2010)

MJS said:


> Oh man, this is, IMO, going to be a good one.  Carwin has more fights, and wins, according to Sherdog.  Both are pretty evenly matched as far as height/weight go.  I'll go with Carwin.  Sadly, I'm working tonight, so I'll have to wait for the spoilers for the decision.



This will be a good one.  Both of these guys are beasts!  I don't think it's going to go to decision.


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2010)

http://116.ufc.com/#/fightcard/

Thought this was pretty interesting.  Click on prediction results.  As of right now, it looks pretty close, with Carwin 51% to Lesner at 49%.  

Either way, its gonna be a good one.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 3, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> Thoughts on this match up? If I can, I'll post video in a few days.


 Please post if you can as I don't have a way to watch the fight.  

An aside - is Carwin as arrogant as Lesnar?


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2010)

I am working late tonight to get things settled for the long weekend.

I would love for Shane to win, because he seems like a cool guy.  I have never seen him be anything but a soft spoken gentlman.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 3, 2010)

I am working late tonight to get things settled for the long weekend.

I would love for Shane to win, because he seems like a cool guy.  I have never seen him be anything but a soft spoken gentlman.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 3, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I am working late tonight to get things settled for the long weekend.
> 
> I would love for Shane to win, because he seems like a cool guy. I have never seen him be anything but a soft spoken gentlman.


 Then, more power to him!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2010)

Shane Carwin

He deserves to win. He worked his way up from nothing. He did not go into Big Time Wrestling create a name for himself and then come in with a near title shot.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 3, 2010)

Lynne,
Just google UFC play by play.
Sherdog has one.
These give you a live play by play of the action as it's happening in real time.

It's the next best thing to watching the fight.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I just don't see Shane winning.  He has a strikers chance but Lesnar is a far superior wrestler and I think this one goes to the ground and Lesnar grounds and pounds him into submission.  However, I really hope I am wrong!!!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, that was short and sweet.  I'm glad to hear that Lesnar showed some class.  I can't wait for the fight to come to Spike or see a video on the internet.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 4, 2010)

After tonight I have a new respect for Brock Lesner.


----------



## K831 (Jul 4, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> After tonight I have a new respect for Brock Lesner.



After tonight I am thoroughly reminded why I train with and carry both knives and guns.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 4, 2010)

K831 said:


> After tonight I am thoroughly reminded why I train with and carry both knives and guns.



No kidding.  If guys that big can have those skills...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's the fight vid.

http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/brock-lesnar-vs-shane-carwin-video-ufc-116/#more-12722


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 4, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> No kidding.  If guys that big can have those skills...


Well I still noticed two HUGE big weak spots in Brock Lesners game, and I noticed some more huge big advantages that he has.
I noticed that he doesn't strike very well, and I saw he got rocked by frank mir in a small exchange. So I saw it coming when he got rocked by shane carwin.
And he doesn't do very well off his back. A smaller opponent like Frank Mir should've never let brock lesner be the one on top. Frank mir should of tried to get brock to the ground on his back.(Back when they fought) But Brock Lesner is smart, and he plays his game. That's why I respect him. He doesn't have this mentality that has been floating around in MMA lately. "I have to beat the other guy at their own game"
And when you're smart that can make up for your weaknesses. I don't understand why all these fighters who could have easily won their fights if they would of kept the fight in their game and their strong points, instead of "I have to beat them at their own game"  All that talent... Just to go down the drain.
George St Pierre is another example of a smart fighter. I love how he knew Hardy's striking would be equal to or better than his own. So he took it to where Dan Hardy would be out of his element.  That was smart.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 4, 2010)

What's the main lesson to take from that fight?  Cardio!

Carwin got Brock to the ground, pounded on him, made 2 or 3 nice looking transitions, but essentially punched himself out.  He really showed in his performance why his fights thus far have never left the first round, because he blows his wad in one go.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 4, 2010)

Great fight.  I thought Carwin was going to have this one in the bag, by virtue of his out-striking Lesnar so bad in the first round:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/7/4/1552327/fightmetric-report-for-brock

Brock did a great job of defending on the ground, blocking most of the worst shots. Although those elbows that Shane threw were hard enough for me to feel at home, LOL! Anyone that questions Brock's ability to take punches should remember that no one else in the UFC has been able to get out of round one with Carwin.

This was maybe the best UFC I have ever seen overall. How about Harris' slam KO? Leben's triangle! Bonnar's knee! I was out of my seat several times.

Good stuff. Can't wait to see Randy Couture smash James Toney.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah we also got to see Eddie Bravo himself.
And his 10th planet Jiu Jitsu system at work. With George using both the rubber guard and the crackhead control. Awesome display.

And watching Yoshihiro's beautiful tactical throws.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 4, 2010)

It was one of the best UFC's I've seen in a long time.

Shane's weakness is exposed, Cardio.

He could have had that fight had his cardio been better. It must be tough at that weight though. Also he needs to learn to breathe better and pace himself.

Brock was impressive though, he weathered the storm and has new found humility. A condition like divurticulitis can do that to you. Show you you're vulnerable just like everyone else.

As for Brock being a better wrestler, I would say SLIGHTLY. Shane did a good job early on with the Wizzer and clearly showed that there isn'T that big of a difference in their wrestling.

The second round Shane barely resisted as he was out of gas.  
BTW that choke he was in can be easily blocked and countered.

Either way it was a great night of fights.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2010)

I think there is a huge difference in their wrestling skills.  Now do not get me wrong that Carwin is not a good wrestler.  No he is good.  However, Brock is and has demonstrated that he is a world class wrestler.  Still his submission game is not that strong but I imagine they are working on that almost every day!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 5, 2010)

To reiterate what everyone else said, cardio was probably the biggest deciding factor. Obviously Lesnar has been working hard on his.  If Shane Carwin works hard on his, he could be a serious force to be reckoned with!

Also having some GIGANTIC arms doesn't hurt when you're blocking punches on the ground! Those sides of beef sure helped keep a lot of those flurry of punches from reachings Brock's head.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 5, 2010)

> Also having some GIGANTIC arms doesn't hurt when you're blocking punches on the ground! Those sides of beef sure helped keep a lot of those flurry of punches from reachings Brock's head.



True, those HUGE arms helped prevent Brock from taking more serious shots than he did, which would likely have ended the fight. 

I could only hope if I ever had to fight either of these guys that I could outrun them! And even then I'm not so sure.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 5, 2010)

I truly think that 8 to 16 months down the line Shane can conceivably beat Brock.  We all know the hole in his game and we all can see where Brock is lacking too.  

Oh boy do I pity the next sap who's got to fight Shane.

Oh, by the way, anyone notice how much smaller Brock was?  His chest was not nearly as deep as it was a year ago.  But he has had a tough year and it showed in everything he did, including his long waited for gracious victory.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 9, 2010)

the die hard lesner haters are still at it, still trying to do ANYTHING to keep from giving lesner any credit what so ever......

he SUBMITTED the dude.

everyone said "he's just big, he has no skill"

cant say that any more.

he may be a douche knuckle, but give the big man his props


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 9, 2010)

Twin Fist said:


> the die hard lesner haters are still at it, still trying to do ANYTHING to keep from giving lesner any credit what so ever......
> 
> he SUBMITTED the dude.
> 
> ...



I think pretty much everyone recognizes his wrestling skill.  His NCAA record speaks for that, it is incredible.  What most people doubt is the "mixed" part of his "mixed martial arts."  Lesnar was timid on his feet, and brutally outpunched by Carwin.  Look at the replay, it's a perfect parry of Lesnar's punch, followed by an amazing combo.  Once on his back, Lesnar could accomplish nothing other than covering up for 3-4 minutes.  He was big and tough enough to survive it, so he could get back to his strong point - taking people down, being on top, and using his wrestling skill.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the next proposed fight for the HW title, it is allegedly Cain Valasquez vs. Lesnar.

I'm not a Lesnar fan, but between his *vast *wrestling experience and size, adding the other parts to his game with the mental drive he has is going to make him a force to be reckoned with for awhile.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Lesnar will eventually get knocked out.  Carwin was a hair away from doing that.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 9, 2010)

I think someone should try putting lesner on his back.

I think he'll show a big weakness off his back.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I think someone should try putting lesner on his back.
> 
> I think he'll show a big weakness off his back.



He already did.  3-4 minutes of covering up with no active defense or offense.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 11, 2010)

As much as I dislike Lesnar, Carwin did not deserve to win or be heavyweight champion (at least this time). And I like Carwin a LOT more than I like Lesnar. According to the live simulcast from Sherdog, it was reported that Carwin was hyper-ventilating when the fight doctor checked him after the match. In other words, he came into a world title fight with so little prep in cardio that he didn't just gas, but was that far gone that long after his flurry in the first round. Obviously, he just figured he would put Lesnar away in the first round like his previous opponents and didn't do his due dillegence.

I could understand being a bit gassed and having lactic acid build up in his arms after the first round, but to that level of unprepared is something that I really hope he learns from. I'm close to the same size and carry more muscle than either Carwin or Lesnar and have fought at a world class level, so I don't buy any excuses about his size being the reason he gassed so bad. He just didn't put the effort into his cardio that he should have. IF Carwin puts the work in, I could easily finishing Lesnar providing that Brock gets past Cain or anyone else they put up against him prior to Carwin coming back for a re-match.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 12, 2010)

Kwan Jang said:


> I'm close to the same size and carry more muscle than either Carwin or Lesnar and have fought at a world class level...



Are you married to Morgan Fairchild too?


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, sarcasm. Here are some physique photos on a youtube video a student made a couple of years ago 



 . See my album on martial talk for photos including just after my recent silver medal win at the NAGA World Grappling Championships (among others including a training photo or two of my wife). I have more available on request to remind you not to imply someone is lying before doing your homework.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 7, 2011)

For a quick update and to clarify what happened to Carwin at the Lesnar fight.
It seems from this article that lack of cardio wasn't the problem but holding his breath was.

http://mma30.com/blog/2011/04/what-happened-to-shane-carwin/

Just thought i'd give this quick update to clear things up as to why Carwin gassed.


----------

